# how far do you travel for parts?



## slikstr (Nov 5, 2005)

mid week youre working on your ride and realize ''i need something''. how far do you travel? ordering stuff on-line is not an option you need the part now.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

If I need it now, I am SOL. The hobby shops around here carry NADA for Oval racing. They will order anything I need.

I hit up RC4Less, Mobile Hobbies, Tower or wherever I can get it.

It is a crying shame I do not live in S.C. The Hobby Connection is an AWESOME SHOP.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

The only shop I would have is Thunder Road and it's 1:45 from my house!

Ditto on what Scott said.


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

I feel so fortunate that I have 4 hobby shops within 15 minutes of my house. The carpet oval I race at in the winter is 15 minutes away.The dirt oval I race at in the summer is 45 miles away, and the off road track is 35 miles away.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...you wait until RACE DAY and travel to the track...if that track/store doesn't have what you need..you hope a fellow racer DOES~


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

Order it from Lefthanders, Murdocks or RC4Less its faster than going to the Hobby shop for me......


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

20 minutes. I try to buy off my hobby shop. and he will order any thing I need


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hour drive to the closest shop in Lexington.


----------



## Eppler (Aug 5, 2007)

45 min if I cant wait 3 days to get it in the mail.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

bojo said:


> 20 minutes. I try to buy off my hobby shop. and he will order any thing I need


i also believe you should support your local hobby shop :thumbsup: my local hobby shop is about 5 min away from my house.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I am a lucky one... I have 8 hobby shops within one hour of my house in south east Michigan


----------



## Big_Mike (Jan 30, 2006)

We have two hobby shops that are about 30 min. from my house. One of them has a Oval Dirt track and a off road track. The other has a carpet track. But alot of times it seem they don't have what we need on the rack but there more then happy to order anything you need. I use to always say support your local hobby shop but not anymore they'll order what you need but it always seem to take them longer to get you parts because they have to always wait until they have a big enough order to place a order so it's quicker and cheaper just to order it yourself. I have found when i need any parts i order online and always order extra that way i will always have what i need in my box. The longest I've ever had to wait ordering online is 5 days most times it's only 3 days. Ordering from my local hobby shops is anywhere from one to two weeks.Then when they finaly get the parts in they inflat the price.

Big Mike


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

I used to drive 3 hours each way Saturday morning, to race Saturday night when I lived in Illinois. From the QC to Chicago (Al's hobby shop) is all interstate so it was a piece of cake.


----------



## pmsimkins (Nov 4, 2004)

If it's some screws or paint or something it's 10 minutes to my local hobby shop.

It it's anything over about $5 I order from Lefthander. Hays will ship same day the vast majority of the time and you'll have it in 1 to 3 days priority mail.


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

my hobbyshop turned into a fishing tackle shop-lol go figure, he still has conections so to say but I find myself buying in bulk now.lol the usual stuff I get through lefthander, they are by far the fastest company I have delt with when shipping and have everything you need and I am not saying that just because I am sponsored by them.


----------

